# Bib martingales



## scrunchie (20 December 2011)

Watched Olympia last night and noticed that a lot of the showjumpers were using bib martingales.

I've always just assumed that they were fancy versions of ordinary martingales. I don't recall ever seeing them being used by so many people before. Do they act differently on the horse? Or is it just a fashion thing?


----------



## FanyDuChamp (20 December 2011)

No idea but am watching this thread because I want to know too! I can't see how they can work differently.
FDC


----------



## ThePony (20 December 2011)

When the horse shortens through it's neck and has a regular martingale on then there  can be a risk of getting caught on the loose martingale straps - a bib martingale eliminates this risk which is why you often see them on racers and more recently on showjumpers (def more this year at Olympia than last!).


----------



## *hic* (20 December 2011)

A bib martingale prevents the widening of the reins that a running martingale allows.


----------



## OFG (20 December 2011)

Thought that too. they must be coming back into fashion.

They are used a lot more in racing yards. The purpose of the bib martingale is to act as a combination between the running martingale and Irish martingale, and to keep the reins closer together and prevent them from coming over the horses head

Am sure they are other reasons too, just not sure what they might be


----------



## tls (20 December 2011)

I use bib martingales on all my youngsters and any cheeky ones.  As stated in a previous post when the horses shorten their necks ordinary running martingales are rather close to their mouths and risk getting caught up.  Also i have had a few cheeky ones that think anything near their mouth must go in it, they soon realise that they cant grab hold of a bib.  Bib martingales act no differently to a running martingale, they are a much safer option!


----------



## Archangel (20 December 2011)

I have had a young horse fiddle with his martingale then get one of the straps through his mouth  so I guess a bib makes sense.


----------



## scrunchie (20 December 2011)

Thanks peeps! 

I love this forum. I learn so much.


----------



## Miss L Toe (20 December 2011)

Colts could catch an ordinary martingale on their teeth, I think this is the reason all racing stables use them with youngster esp colts.


----------



## sophiebailey (20 December 2011)

I've often wondered this too! 

Here's something to make you LOL ..... asked this same question of a horsey friend of mine who replied ..... "they're used on horses that rear so when the horse rears the bib smacks into their windpipe and they wont do it again".

..............


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (20 December 2011)

Noticed this too watching Olympia this year... its good to know as will most likely use one on my youngster when I break her in a few years. 

It makes you wonder how many pieces of tack are actually out there that are 'forgotten' about but could be a great alternative to certain other pieces of tack but arent thought of or wanted to he use because of fashion conscious horse people.. makes me want to brush up on my tack knowledge Xx


----------



## ThePony (20 December 2011)

5horses2dogsandacat said:



			Noticed this too watching Olympia this year... its good to know as will most likely use one on my youngster when I break her in a few years. 

It makes you wonder how many pieces of tack are actually out there that are 'forgotten' about but could be a great alternative to certain other pieces of tack but arent thought of or wanted to he use because of fashion conscious horse people.. makes me want to brush up on my tack knowledge Xx
		
Click to expand...

grab an old pony club manual - they have most things covered in there in plain english, v handy!  Useful for finding out about bits of tack lost in the mists of time! This is good too http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tack-Choo...0578345502?pt=Non_Fiction&hash=item1c13078a1e


----------



## Miss L Toe (20 December 2011)

Buy a nice pony and break in a soft metal lozenge over several months,  get a good rider, and no need for gadgets.


----------



## *hic* (20 December 2011)

Miss L Toe said:



			Buy a nice pony and break in a soft metal lozenge over several months,  get a good rider, and no need for gadgets.
		
Click to expand...

Or even better don't be hidebound by others' choice of bits and use one that suits your horse.


----------



## ThePony (20 December 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Miss L Toe View Post
Buy a nice pony and break in a soft metal lozenge over several months, get a good rider, and no need for gadgets.



*hic* said:



			Or even better don't be hidebound by others' choice of bits and use one that suits your horse.
		
Click to expand...

Prob is, how are you to make an informed choice about what suits your horse without being fully aware of all the options? As little basic tack as possible is obviously desirable, but no harm in getting a hand to help over a niggle or two. There is alot to be said for the handlebars provided for 'oh s**t' moments by a martingale too!!


----------



## tls (20 December 2011)

Prob is, how are you to make an informed choice about what suits your horse without being fully aware of all the options? As little basic tack as possible is obviously desirable, but no harm in getting a hand to help over a niggle or two. There is alot to be said for the handlebars provided for 'oh s**t' moments by a martingale too!![/QUOTE]

Or to quote a saying i saw on here once
" martingale's are like safety belts no one want's to crash but your glad you've got one when you do!"


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (20 December 2011)

Im one of these people that although I may never ever use a certain piece of tack.. ie draw reins, its still good to know what your looking at and how they work to base an opinion on something and how to correctly use the piece and when is the correct time to use piece  Xx


----------



## *hic* (20 December 2011)

ThePony said:



			Quote:
Originally Posted by Miss L Toe View Post
Buy a nice pony and break in a soft metal lozenge over several months, get a good rider, and no need for gadgets.



Prob is, how are you to make an informed choice about what suits your horse without being fully aware of all the options? As little basic tack as possible is obviously desirable, but no harm in getting a hand to help over a niggle or two. There is alot to be said for the handlebars provided for 'oh s**t' moments by a martingale too!!
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely agree with you. I was intending to be ironic that someone advocating simple tack then went and prescribed a bit that not that long ago (measured in decades!) was seen as a "gadget".


----------



## ThePony (20 December 2011)

*hic* said:



			I absolutely agree with you. I was intending to be ironic that someone advocating simple tack then went and prescribed a bit that not that long ago (measured in decades!) was seen as a "gadget".
		
Click to expand...

lol! Must admit when I started riding I never came across a french link or a lozenge, what new fangled strangeness is this?!!


----------



## Miss L Toe (22 December 2011)

sophiebailey said:



			I've often wondered this too! 

Here's something to make you LOL ..... asked this same question of a horsey friend of mine who replied ..... "they're used on horses that rear so when the horse rears the bib smacks into their windpipe and they wont do it again".

.............. 

Click to expand...

this only works if you hit them on the  Poll with a poly bag of tomato ketchup [Heinz]


----------



## kirstyl (22 December 2011)

I too noticed the influx of bib martingales at Olympia together with very thick obviously cut manes, and plaits on the left side. The BHS in me was screaming loudly  but I've never been a huge mane pulling fan, if they don't mind then fine, but I would never ever twitch to pull a mane.  Don't see why you can't plait on the right though!!


----------

